# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  حصريا برنامج sopcast لمشاهدة باقات الشوتايم والاوربت والجزيرة الرياضية +art مجانا

## ابن العطار

برنامج SopCast


برنامج مشاهدة محطات فضائية مشفرة لجميع الاعمار , باقات شوتايم, و art و أوربت, وروتانا شاهد مع هذا البرنامج الكبير جميع مباريات كاس العالم جميع مباريات الدوري الإيطالي جميع مباريات الدوري الاسباني جميع مباريات الدوري البرازيلي جميع مباريات اي دوري تريد ابطال اوربا كاس افريقيا الدوري الاروبي , الدوري المصري والدوري السعودي, وكاس الخليج وغيرها لن تحتاج لوجود دش ولن تحتاج لوجود رسيفر ولن تحتاج لوجود كرت تلفزيون شاهد جميع المباريات العالمية على جهازك فقط على كمبيوترك مع العملاق الحصري هذا SopCast يمكنك مشاهدة جميع محطات التلفزيون وجميع اذاعات العالم والانترنت , يعتمد البرنامج على نظام p2p الشهير بمعنىت مشاركة بين اجهزة , كما يمكنك ان تنشاء محطات خاصة بك اي محطة فضائية باسمك مثلاً جي سوفت او محطة جي سوفت يمكنك ادارة هذه المحطات بنفسك , كما يمكنك ان تذيع اي تصبح انت المتحدث فيها , فيمكنك مع هذا العملاق ان تتصل باكثر من 10.000 ممستخدم متصلين بالإنترنت ومرتبطين معك , كل هذا عبر شبكة SOP network بدعم نقل بيانات مشاركة P2P transfer ويدعم البرنامج الكثير من الملفات مثل asf, wmv, rm, rmvb كما يمكنك تسجيل لقطات عندما تشاهد التلفزيون عن طريق هذا البرنامج الاسطوري شاهد اي قناة تريد شاهد اي قمر مشفر شاهد اي محطة لا تعمل لديكم والبرنامج مجاني ياللمفاجاة مجاني للغاية ومتوافق مع كل اصدارات وندوز 

صورة للبرنامج





صورة للبرنامج بعد التشغيل


قناة الجزيرة الرياضية +2



قناة اليوم وبرنامج عمرو اديب



للتحميل 

http://www.seed-share.com/mvhbl49nmutv


ارجو الرد مع تحياتي ابن العطار

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا

----------


## ابن العطار

العفو

----------


## عاصم نصيرات

modo3k very nice
thnx ea man

----------


## ابن العطار

اهلين حبيبي كلك زوء بيبي

----------


## ابوطلق

مشكووووووووووووور ابوالعطار

----------


## ابن العطار

حبيبي كلك زوءءء

----------


## mhmoud12

مشكور اخى ونهارك طيب على هدا العمل

----------


## irshaid

:Bl (13):

----------


## wajdy85

la;,l;kklhj

----------


## فجرالياسين

مشكووووووووووور

----------


## فجرالياسين

بارك الله فيك

----------


## فجرالياسين

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## فجرالياسين

تسلم

----------


## princess baby

يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## adiga07

shokraaaaaan  :Smile:

----------


## sela33

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يااااااااااااااااااااا كبير

----------


## Ivan

مشكوووووور

----------


## Ivan

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## اسيد

شكرا لاحلى منتدى موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## اسيد

احلى تحيه لكل الاعضاء ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## ملاك عمري

مشكور الله يعافيك

----------

